# Another Aged view...



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

xxx


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Today I spent five hours standing on a hill talking to a neighbor, we kept our distance, my dog slept by my side, the conversation ran the gamut ... admittedly he's a very talkative fellow.

In those hours, I didn't learn anything new, didn't get anything done, and yet it was worthwhile and fulfilling.

Used correctly, this "event" could be a reset for humanity, but I'm afraid it's more like a pause. There is so much more to life than toil and drudgery, but it seems like the Western mindset is singularly focused on the end.

Just another view, watching the sunset and trying not to think about what dawn will bring.

My advice: be in the moment, it's far less stressful.



UpTheAnte said:


> What the Sunrise Will Show | The South Roane Agrarian


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Today I spent five hours standing on a hill talking to a neighbor, we kept our distance, my dog slept by my side, the conversation ran the gamut ... admittedly he's a very talkative fellow.
> 
> In those hours, I didn't learn anything new, didn't get anything done, and yet it was worthwhile and fulfilling.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% - there is nothing better than taking some time to interact with others, mess around with bike parts, go for a ride, play an instrument or whatever other sort of activity serves as a distraction from harping on toil and drudgery.

Living in the Washington, DC metro area, my gut tells me this is merely a speed bump for many before they jump right back into the frenetic pace of a "new norm".


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

xxx


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

UpTheAnte said:


> Visiting My Hermit Friend Nathan McMahon | Bob's Eyes


Very good read and pics. Thank you. The auto-correct on this site is a real bizarro deal!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Human nature does not change.

A reset, yeah for 2 months.


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

xxx


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

UpTheAnte said:


> Another point of view.
> https://www.gowestferalwoman.com/2018/08/breaking-for-gate.html
> And a better view?
> 2018_Horizon_Air_Q400_incident


Great finds, UTA! Dare I say, that in a way this was even just a bit admirable?


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

xxx


----------

